# Profibus steckbar nach aussen führen



## Sarek (16 April 2010)

Kennt jemand eine günstige Möglichkeit die Profibusschnittstelle einer S7-300 in einem mobilen Gerät steckbar nach aussen zu führen.

intern im Gerät wird momentan kein PB benutzt.

Die Einbaubuchse sollte in SUB-D ausgeführt sein.

=> sollte also eine "Profibus SUB-D Wanddurchführung" sein


----------



## maweri (16 April 2010)

Wir nehmen für solche Zwecke was von Murr. Dier haben verschiedene Ausführungen, was das Gehäuse und die Schnittstellen angeht.
In Schaltkasten stecken wir einfach einen normalen PB-Stecker auf die Rückseite der Steckdose. 
Aber aufpassen, Du einen Anschluß mit Genderchanger bestellst.

Katalog (Schnittstellen: Anschluß und Anzeigen) kann man sich hier runterladen.


----------

